

Uprise.io – Informed content marketing - leefireant
http://uprise.io

======
jamies888888
Looks nice. How can I use this in my content marketing strategy?

~~~
leefireant
Hi jamies888888, you can view the best performing content for your vertical
and use the data help craft what you produce. You can also build influencer
and sharer lists to help get your content off the ground too.

~~~
jamies888888
Sweet. I'll try this in my next campaign.

